# Trump's Ex-Lawyer Michael Cohen Enters Plea Deal for Bank, Tax Fraud Charges



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2018)

*Trump's Ex-Lawyer Michael Cohen Enters Plea Deal for Bank, Tax Fraud Charges*

Donald Trump's former lawyer has surrendered to the FBI and reached a plea deal with federal prosecutors ... so get ready for a tweetstorm from the Prez for the ages.

Michael Cohen has just agreed to plead guilty to bank and tax fraud, as well as campaign finance violations ... which are partly related to the notorious $130k "hush money" deal he struck with porn star Stormy Daniels in order to keep her quiet about her alleged tryst with Trump.

Trump, of course, denied having an affair with Daniels.

Cohen's guilty plea reportedly also covers charges related to $20 mil in loans he obtained for his family's taxi companies.

As you'll recall, the months-long investigation of Cohen was referred to NY's Southern District by special counsel Robert Mueller ... and kicked into full gear after an April FBI raid on Cohen's office, hotel room and home.

Cohen had been Trump's lawyer and a loyal member of his inner circle for over a decade, but began to show signs of breaking with his former boss before audio tapes of his convos with Trump surfaced last month.

One such tape includes the 2 discussing paying off former Playboy model Karen McDougal in order to also keep her quiet about an alleged affair with Trump ... which resulted in the Prez tweeting that it was "perhaps illegal" for a lawyer to record a client.

Stormy Daniels' lawyer, Michael Avenatti, predicted to us that Cohen would release more Trump tapes soon ... or turn over more evidence to help his cause and "spank" the President.

At this point, it's unclear if Cohen's plea deal means he has agreed to cooperate with the government -- which could aid the investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election -- but either way ... it can't make Trump a happy camper.

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/21/michael-cohen-trump-lawyer-guilty-plea-deal/


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2018)

trumpski is an unindited co-defendent named [individual-1], meaning trumpy is implicated in campaign finance violations...      meaning trumpski gave permission to his personal lawyer [Cohen] to pay off women,, thereby breaking election laws..    #SAD​


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2018)

it has nothing to do with Trump silly boy.


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> it has nothing to do with Trump silly boy.



you watch to much fake news / Fox News


----------



## BadGas (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2018)

charley said:


> you watch to much fake news / Fox News



Actually I don't need Fox News little Chucky boy... I know what the case is about, I know what the indictments were and I know all about Muller's corrupt past.
It certainly does not take a fucking rocket scientist to read a case, well maybe it takes a little reading comprehension skills which we all know you are lacking. #TARD


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> Actually I don't need CNN little Chucky boy... I know what the case is about, I know what the indictments were and I know all about Muller's corrupt past.
> It certainly does not take a fucking rocket scientist to read a case, well maybe it takes a little reading comprehension skills which we all know you are lacking. #TARD




Actually , you do need help 'tiny Robbie boy'....   you can start with your misspelling of Mueller's name...   so you work on your spelling and we'll talk about your poor comprehension skills later...   #cluelesstrumpskifollower   ..      ..​


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2018)

charley said:


> Actually , you do need help 'tiny Robbie boy'....   you can start with your misspelling of Mueller's name...   so you work on your spelling and we'll talk about your poor comprehension skills later...   #cluelesstrumpskifollower   ..      ..​



why would I care if I spell that piece of shit's name correctly?


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> why would I care if I spell that piece of shit's name correctly?




.. that's a #SAD excuse....  but very Trumpian !!!       ..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2018)

charley said:


> .. that's a #SAD excuse....  but very Trumpian !!!       ..



yeah as respectful as you are to the president of the untied states.


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> yeah as respectful as you are to the president of the untied states.




what's the difference between 'respect' & loyalty...    trump does not respect anything, except money, and doesn't know the what loyalty means...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2018)

charley said:


> what's the difference between 'respect' & loyalty...    trump does not respect anything, except money, and doesn't know the what loyalty means...



you know what? it does not surprise me one bit you do not see the difference, and because of that I will not waste any more time trying to explain it to you.


----------

